# another dead masterpiece



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Here is another dead flowerhorn masterpiece. gonna be hard to find another one of these, as its body replicated its fathers neon yelow green base, with super blue pearls to the face and blood red stomach and water head.
Its going to take months to find one that could replace this.


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

just arnt having good luck


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

gonna take months for the pic to download resize people its not that hard


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn...i hope you tore a new ass into the manager


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

resized it for you Posiedon


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

man that must have costed a fortune but now it is dead

sorry man









AE


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

That's why I always ship FedEx!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

To kill that FH is a f*cking crime!

f*ck, so what happens do you get your money back from AE cause they fucked it up?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks the picture didnt resize correctly with this new program. it did cost a fortune damnit


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

oinky told me about this.... =( Sorry for the loss


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

that sucks man losing a FH


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

he was going to emulate his father
















im thinking about inquiring about just buying this fish when it gets retired once i get to california


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

were in california is he located at?

do you get anything in return for the loss?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

of course you get your loss returned, the two sellers i deal with will take the cake for customer service over any online fish dealer.. and i will stand by that statement. They go so far above and beyond in providing for you.

Example: When i am selecting a fish.. since i cant see them in person i will make infrences based on the several photos available of each fish. The dealer will also lead me to a certain one that will fill my needs normally. When the fish is shipped out you get your confirmation letter and can expect a freindly phone call that evening. They will also call you periodically through the day to make sure you received the shipment. If something is wrong.. they normally know before you as they are tracking it all day. I open the box to find the best packaging i have ever seen. Everything is neatly wrapped and taped. There is a nice hand written letter on top of the box about the fish. Inside their is a free poster, which that picture is from and 250mg of Grand Sumo imported pellets. you dont get that sevice with other sellers.









As soon as the fish was delayed in shipping, the next best was automatically reserved because of the high chance of a casualty. The entire package has asset protection for the total amount of the fish and the shipping is free.

The dragon shown is the flowerfish breeder in Penang, Malaysia... best blue dragon ever. I would love to buy that fish. They will send it over here with an escort.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that sucks
and dads a buet


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

they should hand deliever it


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

im pretty sure thats what they do with the real expensive ones. Normally someone will fly on the plane with the fish, pick it up.. and take it right to the buyer


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> im pretty sure thats what they do with the real expensive ones. Normally someone will fly on the plane with the fish, pick it up.. and take it right to the buyer


 holy sheetz

i would never do that man, it is like another $300 bucks to do that


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i think they will do it for free considering they cost like $5000


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Damn it AE









That fhorn looked absolutely stunning poseidon, I would be pissed too.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

well its obviously lost all its color because its dead, but it was crazy colorful before with a marble sized head at 4"


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

here is the picture before the red really intensified. This was when it first came.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey Poseidon I was just wondering....where do you keep all these fish?? It seems a few times a month you get new fish and expensive ones too....you must have a sh*t load of cash, and tanks or tank space.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh and how did it die?? Was it like from ammonia or water leakage or what??


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think that cold killed it first and maybe being shaken and kicked around to


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

FIrst of all i would like to send my condolence to Brian's RBD. i personally saw this fish in person and it is a incredible fish. i my self own 2 precious RBD and are both hand picked by me. on the other hand Brian's fish is also a beauty and its sad to see that it is gone. personally i've spent more time with Brian's RBD then Brian have.

i hate to see that its gone. AE is not a trust worthy company to use. i have lost a few show pieces through them and they have tired to not take the blame for the loses.. especially when i paid over night shipping b4 12 noon and they claimed that they have lost the shipment or they just didnt deleivery it. the fish ends up dying and everyone looses but AE.

i perfer Fedx, but depending on the customer. the customers have an option to choose who they want to use to ship their product through. so our customers can save a bit.

we at FHI provide the highest service prossible to make sure our FH's reaches the buyer in a matter that they should. LIVE arrival guranteed is always promise.. we pack all our fishes with care and professionally. this FH did not die from unproper packaging.. it died becuase AE screwed up and didnt delivery Brians RBD like they were supposed too and kept it for 2 nights when it was supposed to be delivery the next day b4 12 noon.

an incident like this we help us choose a better way to provide to our customers and imporve our services.

i will never forget this RBD.. this is the first FH tat every bit my finger and hled my index finger in its mouth. like fish a fish stuck on a bait hook.

may it RIP.


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Hey Poseidon I was just wondering....where do you keep all these fish?? It seems a few times a month you get new fish and expensive ones too....you must have a sh*t load of cash, and tanks or tank space.:laugh:


 actually he only has one tank. its magic my friend all an illusion :rasp:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks for explainging it all for them oinky, sometimes these freak shipping accidents occur and their is nothing you can do. FHI was all over the issue well before i was aware of it. Before i could even get around to checking on the package i had received a call from them indicating that their was a problem.

as for the optical illusion, I have been getting my fish shipped here to Charleston, SC. I only have one small tank here that is for growing fish out. When the fish are grown out i drive them home to NJ. Birdman is the FH caretaker. I put alot of money over the break into a brand new tank set up there, as i did last year. I bought my bro the red dragon for taking care of my POTO.

Birdman is another flowerhorn master, he just doesnt talk much lol

We keep 4 tanks total but thats going to expand big time once i move to california. I cant have 75s stacked to the ceilings.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> We keep 4 tanks total but thats going to expand big time once i move to california. I cant have 75s stacked to the ceilings.


Have you seen the utility rates out here? You may have to starting selling crack or pawn off a kidney if you want a massive amount of tanks.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Im from Jersey bro, im use to paying the highest cost of living in the states already


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> Im from Jersey bro, im use to paying the highest cost of living in the states already


Actually cost of living is measured in averages, so jersey, DC, and New York are listed as the 3 highest since the populations are rather dense. But in California the cost of living in places like San Fran and LA is significantly higher than the highest area on the east coast, are averaged out due to the size of California. . . just letting you know so you won't be shocked when you get out here. When you moving out here?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

thats ok, im going into one of the highest paying markets in the state. The money is not a problem.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

whats the market or job man cause i need money


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

produce wholesaling - we will be striving towards further adaptation of an automated replenishment system which is currently being used in sales to walmart, who last year purchase 23.6 billion dollars of produce.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Sweet. Then I guess you will have quite the collection.

Maybe you could sell tickets.


----------

